# Flightsim Fun



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

I don't play many games on my PC but do play Golf and Flightsims, I find both fairly relaxing ... so here's a few in-game screenshots of FS2002 and me taking in the blue skies




































anyone else into a bit of flight sim tom-foolery


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

I used to really enjoy Mig Alley, but for some reason can't get it to run on my windows XP desk-top.

Otherwise haven't been into flight sims for a long time.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I bought one Called Falcon 4.0, but won't run on my PC


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Lovely screenshots









I played around with Flight Simulator a bit but it's not really my thing to be honest. However, I did enjoy taking off from Biggin Hill, flying over my area and landing at City Airport. My favourite though was taking off in one of the old Dakotas from Khatmandu and trying to gain enough altitude to get over the Himalayas


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

last time I played with a flight sim was on a bbc micro! come a long way since then by the looks of it!!!


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

for years i had absolutely no interest in flightsims ..... no matterwhat type .... i just didn't have the patience for them, but recently i've taken a real interest in doing proper take-offs and landings, especially night flights









FS2002 has a great training element to it and teaches you everything you need to know, even what the landing lights means for night landings .... all great fun


----------



## cricketer (Sep 27, 2004)

I used to have Mig Alley and Falcon 4 but neither will run on XP, FS2002 looks good!


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

I use FS2002 quite often.

For a few years I just " played " with the flight sims, but now I like to do full flights properly using ATC and the correct take off / landing procedures - I find this far more interesting and you really gain a knowledge of how things tick......


----------

